# The Island with Bear Grylls



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2014)

anyone watch this? 15 blokes from all walks of life get dumped on a jungle infested island with nothing but 3 machetes , a days clean water and a couple of penknives.

its hilarious. Took them two days to light a fire, using the bow technique. The question arises: why didn't they strike sparks from a machete using a hard rock? and also one of them has glasses on- why not focus the sun with those- you could have had fire straight away. But no, two days of perfecting the bow technique, labouring at 40 degree in the shade temps.

they couldn't find any running water so had to boil up some stagnant grim-water 

of course nobody thought to sen a pair scouting the length of the beach for an estuary.

these people are inept. One call centre worker had to bear his soul and explain his swasticka tattoo on the back of his leg. Claims he is ashamed etc, but its not blacked out is it? If your that shamed you get it inked out. 

there is also a retired copper- I'd eat him first.


----------



## Cribynkle (May 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone watch this? 15 blokes from all walks of life get dumped on a jungle infested island with nothing but 3 machetes , a days clean water and a couple of penknives.
> 
> its hilarious. Took them two days to light a fire, using the bow technique. The question arises: why didn't they strike sparks from a machete using a hard rock? and also one of them has glasses on- why not focus the sun with those- you could have had fire straight away. But no, two days of perfecting the bow technique, labouring at 40 degree in the shade temps.
> 
> ...


Loved it  I was very impressed that ex copper hasn't been turned into dinner yet. And I felt very sorry for poor call centre lad that no one had explained that he just needed to get a lobster inked over the top


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2014)

it was also funny when that bloke gashed his foot a minor cut on a submerged rock and they acted like he was about to DIE


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

Watching now....


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Not sure I believe the set up.




well clearly there will be a boat moored off shore/helicopter etc just in case shit goes south with health or injuries.

Nobody seems to be taking it serious though! They had twine scavanged from the beach side, bits of metal that could be hammered to hooks, bivavles lying around for baiting. Could have sea fished on day 1.


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> well clearly there will be a boat moored off shore/helicopter etc just in case shit goes south with health or injuries.
> 
> Nobody seems to be taking it serious though! They had twine scavanged from the beach side, bits of metal that could be hammered to hooks, bivavles lying around for baiting. Could have sea fished on day 1.



Yea, I edit that as the show started. Now it seems like they are all well trained actors.


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

Very well trained actors with cameras and in just in the right places as the lines are given!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2014)

steadycam, editors.


----------



## Buckaroo (May 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is also a retired copper- I'd eat him first.



“Ralph wept for the end of innocence, the darkness of man's heart, and the fall through the air of the true, wise friend called Piggy.” 
― William Golding, _Lord of the Flies _


----------



## RedDragon (May 9, 2014)

Poor buggers, what is Bear-voice expecting from a bunch of blokes fresh off the sofa.  Fewer candidates would've been better, by the time I work out who's who they'll be indistinguishable with their matted beards.


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> steadycam, editors.



Maybe, I just think this is well made bullshit TV.


----------



## Buckaroo (May 9, 2014)

“I know there isn't no beast—not with claws and all that, I mean—but I know there isn't no fear, either."
Piggy paused.
"Unless—"
Ralph moved restlessly.
"Unless what?"
"Unless we get frightened of people.” 
― William Golding, _Lord of the Flies _


----------



## Buckaroo (May 9, 2014)

“Kill the pig! Cut his throat! Kill the pig! Bash him in!” 
― William Golding, _Lord of the Flies _


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> “I know there isn't no beast—not with claws and all that, I mean—but I know there isn't no fear, either."
> Piggy paused.
> "Unless—"
> Ralph moved restlessly.
> ...



I don't think that a commercially made TV show can equate to quotes from a commercially written book.


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)




----------



## girasol (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I watched it. Why men only was my first question.  I'd be up for something like that but turns out I'm not allowed on account of not having a penis.  Why not?


----------



## Buckaroo (May 9, 2014)

_


Dandred said:



			I don't think that a commercially made TV show can equate to quotes from a commercially written book.	

Click to expand...


Give it a few weeks mate, it'll turn nasty and no mistake. Anyway why don't you think a commercially made...whatever blah. great quotes from that book, google 'em, 'human nature' and that._


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

I read the book, wrote two essays about it for A level English. 

Buckaroo you are making this more shit than it is already.


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2014)

If you work out how many men there are there, and size of the island it is bullshit.

girasol I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Buckaroo (May 9, 2014)

Dandred said:


> I read the book, wrote two essays about it for A level English.
> 
> Buckaroo you are making this more shit than it is already.



“He found himself understanding the wearisomeness of this life, where every path was an improvisation and a considerable part of one's waking life was spent watching one's feet.” 
― William Golding, _Lord of the Flies _


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2014)

girasol said:


> Yeah I watched it. Why men only was my first question.  I'd be up for something like that but turns out I'm not allowed on account of not having a penis.  Why not?




and the only working class rep is a blatant welsh stoner with a swastika tatoo entwined with a star of david on his leg 

Its hilarious to watch them take two days trying to make fire from stone aged methods when they have modern worked steel to strike sparks from and modern ground lenses to focus light though. This whole series is going to be a goldmine of facepalm.


----------



## Boudicca (May 9, 2014)

I reckon it's a bit like the The Apprentice, where they deliberately choose people who aren't going to do well, in order to provide us with entertaining TV.


----------



## girasol (May 10, 2014)

Dandred said:


> If you work out how many men there are there, and size of the island it is bullshit.
> 
> girasol I was wondering the same thing.



Well, that's the wonder of twitter, it's possible to ask any question to the person, directly!  Finally found a use for it.


----------



## gosub (May 10, 2014)

ithought of Lord of the |Flies too ... when the op suggested using spectacles to light a fire......  you can't do that with myopic lenses, was an arguement in our English class with every body that did physics on one side.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2014)

Don't been to be very clever or common sense.
12 hours to make a fire  The Hear dresser had thick glasses could have used them as  magnify glass hold above kindling.
They would have been better of on day tow boiling sea water then that macky water they wound no salt once boil.

Why was the camp group not building a shelter getting dry wood as the other were looking for water.

And the bloke with tattoo it look like a swastika made a fuss Didn't Hindos have that shape as peace sign one of there Gods I forget the name with four arm elephant trunk before Nazis.

Edit:
_Note to self _must read posts not just title


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Loved it  I was very impressed that ex copper hasn't been turned into dinner yet. And I felt very sorry for poor call centre lad that no one had explained that he just needed to get a lobster inked over the top






the state of that blokes dehydrated piss was amazing.piss


gosub said:


> ithought of Lord of the |Flies too ... when the op suggested using spectacles to light a fire......  you can't do that with myopic lenses, was an arguement in our English class with every body that did physics on one side.



what about vari-focals and glasses for long sightedness?


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

I enjoyed it. The useless twats were thirsty and hungry so they decided to play on the beach and then have a snooze. Good luck surviving fellas!


----------



## gosub (May 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the state of that blokes dehydrated piss was amazing.piss
> 
> 
> what about vari-focals and glasses for long sightedness?


Hyperopia glasses would work, pretty sure vari-focals wouldn't


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Hmm I need a knife, some fishing line and hooks, the complete works of Shakespeare, a bible and the Koran and my choice of a luxury which might be an endless supply of pink andrex!


----------



## clicker (May 10, 2014)

I think that the man getting stung on the face by a jellyfish, nano seconds after thinking he had found paradise, then suddenly have to deal diplomatically with a queue of fellow in-epts lining up to urinate on him, made me realise I am probably going to enjoy this very much


----------



## susie12 (May 10, 2014)

They do seem a bit clueless, why haven't they had a proper look for a source of fresh water?  And I wondered about the specs thing for making fire, got to be worth a go.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2014)

susie12 said:


> They do seem a bit clueless, why haven't they had a proper look for a source of fresh water?  And I wondered about the specs thing for making fire, got to be worth a go.




its not just the spec thing- if you have a length of modern worked steel a la machete you can scout for a decent hardrock, something igneous and proper hard (not beach pebbles or sandstones). With that you can strike sparks from the steel of a wide flat blade. Rain enough sparks on the tinder, jobs a goodun.

this lot are not on it properly.


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

But how were these people selected DotCommunist, perhaps they don't have a clue about such things?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> But how were these people selected DotCommunist, perhaps they don't have a clue about such things?




from every walk of life. And I am no survivalist, but these lot are so far rubbish.


----------



## clicker (May 11, 2014)

Have they not got to keep the fire lit day and night?? They'll never do it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

clicker said:


> Have they not got to keep the fire lit day and night?? They'll never do it




When they balanced the water pot over the fire I was thinking 'have these lackwits started a secondary fire for embers ?' no of course they haven't.


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> .. and also one of them has glasses on- why not focus the sun with those- you could have had fire straight away. But no, two days of perfecting the bow technique, labouring at 40 degree in the shade temps...


In the pursuit of science I have just tried to set my rubbish bin lid on fire with my specs in the sunshine. I am short sighted, basically no joy, no hot spot, no melting plastic, nothing doing ....


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2014)

The ex-copper is my favourite. He does that incredibly annoying thing where he says 'Hang on, let everyone have their say' when what he really means is 'Shut up, I'm talking.' If no-one loses it with at some point I'll be surprised.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> In the pursuit of science I have just tried to set my rubbish bin lid on fire with my specs in the sunshine. I am short sighted, basically no joy, no hot spot, no melting plastic, nothing doing ....




were you focusing concave or convex?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

Voley said:


> The ex-copper is my favourite. He does that incredibly annoying thing where he says 'Hang on, let everyone have their say' when what he really means is 'Shut up, I'm talking.' If no-one loses it with at some point I'll be surprised.




I liked itwhen he strode bare-bollock into the sea while everyone else was wearing their shorts like it was a prison shower


----------



## Greebo (May 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> In the pursuit of science I have just tried to set my rubbish bin lid on fire with my specs in the sunshine. I am short sighted, basically no joy, no hot spot, no melting plastic, nothing doing ....


VP's longsighted; if it's ever sunny again this year, I might borrow a pair of his glasses to see if I can at least char some silver birch bark.


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> were you focusing concave or convex?


I tried both ways round and they just didn't seem to focus the light.
What I should have tried was at an angle perhaps, sun has gone in now though.


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> They would have been better of on day tow boiling sea water then that macky water they wound no salt once boil.



I think that's wrong. the salt stays in the pan, the water disappears. You'd need to catch the steam and gather the condensation, distill it like? Wouldn't you?

I liked the bit where the fella got stung on the face and the call centre lad offered to piss on him, he's obviously seen Jackass.


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2014)

I didn't realise there'd been more than 1 episode actually, think I'll put it on now.

e2a: Oh, I was wrong.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> its not just the spec thing- if you have a length of modern worked steel a la machete you can scout for a decent hardrock, something igneous and proper hard (not beach pebbles or sandstones). With that you can strike sparks from the steel of a wide flat blade. Rain enough sparks on the tinder, jobs a goodun.
> 
> this lot are not on it properly.



And this is something you have done? With your machete?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> And this is something you have done? With your machete?




I've lit a fire using the sparks from a dead lighters spark wheel- which if you think about it is more or less the same thing.


but in seriousness, it's not a hidden secret that you can strike sparks from steel, nor is it that secretive that if you rain enough sparks an ember will form which one can softly blow (missis) into flame. I'd certainly use that technique before fucking about with a bow techinque for 48 hours whilepeople are pissing guiness.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've lit a fire using the sparks from a dead lighters spark wheel- which if you think about it is more or less the same thing.
> 
> 
> but in seriousness, it's not a hidden secret that you can strike sparks from steel, nor is it that secretive that if you rain enough sparks an ember will form which one can softly blow (missis) into flame. I'd certainly use that technique before fucking about with a bow techinque for 48 hours whilepeople are pissing guiness.


Fair enough. I'd imagine it's all quite difficult tho.

I'd go for the using someone's glasses options.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

no its not the ideal wy to light a fire, but it sure as shit beats fucking around with a bow lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2014)

I actually feel quite sorry for the call centre guy. Poor love. He is miserable.


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2014)

I was just outside again in the sunshine and tried to get my glasses to focus the light so as to create heat. I tried a number of ways, pretty much every way I could imagine but to no avail, there was no focussing, there was no heat. Sorry.


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Fair enough. I'd imagine it's all quite difficult tho.



not quite rocks on machetes but it's a piece of piss to start a fire with a sparker like so:






they do burning-shit days at the campsite we go in the summer, friction is by far the hardest one to get going and depends on getting the various bits of wood in the right hardness. my favourite was batteries/wire wool but chances of finding both washed up on the shore is pretty slim i guess


----------



## joustmaster (May 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I was just outside again in the sunshine and tried to get my glasses to focus the light so as to create heat. I tried a number of ways, pretty much every way I could imagine but to no avail, there was no focussing, there was no heat. Sorry.


you'll need a pair of reading glasses. ones that magnify.


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> you'll need a pair of reading glasses. ones that magnify.


Yes, magnification is required, Certainly I have started flames with magnifying glasses before.


----------



## peterkro (May 11, 2014)

Bunch of wankers,first off they have video cameras with batteries which are an instant source of energy,bit of wire (stripped out of camera if necessary) and instant fire (I realise they probably have rules against doing that but needs must).
Two they have plastic water containers in an environment that is hot and sunny,stagnant water in a plastic container left in the sunshine for a full day equals potable water.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've lit a fire using the sparks from a dead lighters spark wheel- which if you think about it is more or less the same thing.
> 
> 
> but in seriousness, it's not a hidden secret that you can strike sparks from steel, nor is it that secretive that if you rain enough sparks an ember will form which one can softly blow (missis) into flame. I'd certainly use that technique before fucking about with a bow techinque for 48 hours whilepeople are pissing guiness.




given the amount of plastic shite on their beach, an hours search would find half a dozen lighters- But that would sorta diminsh the impact I suppose


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 11, 2014)

While the people on this programme are obviously useless dicks chosen for their uselessness - but I wager Dotty the survival expert would be lucky to last one night given the rubbish he's posted confidently in this thread. 

Id rather be stranded with weltweit tbh


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> While the people on this programme are obviously useless dicks chosen for their uselessness - but I wager Dotty the survival expert would be lucky to last one night given the rubbish he's posted confidently in this thread.
> 
> Id rather be stranded with weltweit tbh



scoff all you like 'spanky' leghorn. If that is even your real name. I wager you'd not even know how to dig a shitpit.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2014)

Spanky foghorn, on his back like a smashed insect, limbs twitching feebly while someone leans in 'no' he rasps 'no not the water gained by dotcommunists thinking. I'd rather....*hack* I'd rather *cough*'...'

and so he expires


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 12, 2014)

Let's test it - you and me spend the night on Hayling Island and see who survives


----------



## The Octagon (May 12, 2014)

Pfft, I spent summers there on a caravan park. 

*drinks own piss*


----------



## girasol (May 13, 2014)

So, last night was good, with the most touching moment being, as expected, when they killed an animal.  A bit suspicious how they found one on the very last day, one willing to sit and wait until they got ready to catch it.  I was shouting at them to kill the poor sod there and then, but they tied him up - sure, to keep it fresh, still, not the most humane mode of transport   but there you go.  That's what happens when you don't have a fridge.

Anyway, I suspended my disbelief for a bit and rolled with it.  Funny how they found coconuts a couple of minutes after I mentioned them out loud to my tv watching companions   I had no idea you'd get the shits if you only ate coconuts, so I learned something.  If I'd been in the island I'd quite happily just eat coconuts for the month 

I don't agree the people on the show are 'useless dicks', they just seem to be a cross section of ordinary people: camera man, neurologist, hairdresser, ex-policeman, call center drifter, writer...  If they put survival experts then it would be just like watching Bear Grylls, no?  We have done that, and it got boring after a while...  I really hated the way he just ate things alive, very savage, no need for it, kill the creature first.  And the whole point of the show is to see if the ordinary 'British Man' has 'gone soft' or still has it when it comes to surviving.  Still pissed off women weren't allowed to participate.


----------



## Greebo (May 13, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Let's test it - you and me spend the night on Hayling Island and see who survives


Barry Island might be better in terms of 'entertainment' for the spectators.


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2014)

Youre only really going to know about the wire wool and creating a spark with a machete if you watch a lot of survival type programs though.... thats the only reason I knew about them

I'd like to properly make fire by friction just once though.


----------



## Idaho (May 13, 2014)

A tired and injured Cayman appears just as the show was about to fail due to the participants not being able to survive. Suspicious.


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2014)

Idaho said:


> A tired and injured Cayman appears just as the show was about to fail due to the participants not being able to survive. Suspicious.


 
Or it was edited to look like that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2014)

In the trailer for next week they seem to be suggesting that the dopey call centre guy flips and goes native. I hope he pulls a Predator and starts invisibly picking them off one by one.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> In the trailer for next week they seem to be suggesting that the dopey call centre guy flips and goes native. I hope he pulls a Predator and starts invisibly picking them off one by one.





 I hope he goes full on Apocalypse Now


----------



## paulhackett (May 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope he goes full on Apocalypse Now



I'm guessing this may be the only way to stop the hairdresser from having a relaxing wank on the rocks (the ones by the sea, not that his wanking with ice)


----------



## Enviro (May 13, 2014)

Idaho said:


> A tired and injured Cayman appears just as the show was about to fail due to the participants not being able to survive. Suspicious.



Yeah and it was suspicious that they had some shots of a cayman, shown much earlier in the show, on what appeared to be the same bit of ground where the guys discovered it...


----------



## Idaho (May 13, 2014)

It clearly has some rope injuries on its snout and the congratulations on returning to camp seemed a bit hollow. Grylls has form for such licence.


----------



## Casual Observer (May 13, 2014)

I'm enjoying the show too but it turns out that two of the trained camera men have worked on shows with Bear Grylls before so to claim they have only had 'one day's survival training' is probably stretching it a bit. Rupert, the bloke who took the lead in the crocodile trussing, has apparently worked with Grylls on two previous shows.


----------



## RedDragon (May 13, 2014)

I'm really impressed with the progress they've made since episode one, particularly the beachside camp.



Spoiler


----------



## girasol (May 13, 2014)

Idaho said:


> A tired and injured Cayman appears just as the show was about to fail due to the participants not being able to survive. Suspicious.



...is sort of what I said.  Now I know who doesn't read my posts


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2014)

I'm enjoying this now. I reckon I'd be about as shit as them tbh. I knew about coconuts giving you the shits if you have too many (you shouldn't have more than four I seem to remember) but that's about it. I doubt I'd have even got a fire going yet. They've been coping with the copper bloke's bossiness quite well I think. I'd've been eyeing him up as my first decent meal by now.


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Wish I had seen this.

What equipment were they permitted?


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Wish I had seen this.
> 
> What equipment were they permitted?


Three machetes and three knives, I think they said. 

Both episodes are on 4od for a bit yet:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-island-with-bear-grylls/4od


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Voley said:


> Three machetes and three knives, I think they said.


Hmm, I don't know how to catch fish with those 
I suppose one could fashion a lobster pot of some kind, but what to bait it with?



Voley said:


> Both episodes are on 4od for a bit yet:
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-island-with-bear-grylls/4od


Thanks for that.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, I don't know how to catch fish with those
> I suppose one could fashion a lobster pot of some kind, but what to bait it with?


They've done quite well with the amount of flotsam and jetsam that's washed up on the island. Heaps of fishing net being their best find, plus a metal can they've used to boil water etc and they've all got plastic water bottles. One bloke found a toothbrush.


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Watching now ....
limpets
fishing hook
spears
fire
sea snails
I don't think they are doing too badly so far ...


----------



## girasol (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, they are doing ok, they are proficient at getting water and keeping the fire going already.  Sad that so much rubbish gets washed up, but that's been very helpful to them...

They caught fish but learned a valuable lesson there...  One I didn't know either.  They are certainly not stupid and as I said earlier, a good cross section.  I forgot farm boy was there too...


----------



## clicker (May 13, 2014)

Maybe they'll do an all female version next?


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2014)

Blokes on one island, women on another would be my guess if this series is successful.


----------



## Supine (May 13, 2014)

Where did they get the lemon from?


----------



## clicker (May 13, 2014)

So Call Centre bod thought that going to the island would 'make a man' of him....I wonder if breaking his knuckle 'punching the sand' was part of his master plan?


----------



## 2hats (May 13, 2014)

girasol said:


> I was shouting at them to kill the poor sod there and then, but they tied him up - sure, to keep it fresh, still, not the most humane mode of transport   but there you go.  That's what happens when you don't have a fridge.



Or don't want another hungry predator following the trail of blood back to camp?


----------



## kebabking (May 13, 2014)

clicker said:


> Maybe they'll do an all female version next?



can i check something with the thought police?

is it possible to be an 'ally' on this, or is giving such an island based TV programme any thought whatsoever a blahdy-blah objectification blahdy-bollocks?

thanks.


----------



## paulhackett (May 13, 2014)

Supine said:


> Where did they get the lemon from?



Depending on who or what

a) He's from a Call Centre
b) From the hotel Bear and the crew are at


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

farmboys a fucking naked reactionary bring-back-national-service countryside allaince rural tory fucking bellend


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

between him, the swastika lad and the ex copper we have a nascent NDSAP


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> farmboys a fucking naked reactionary bring-back-national-service countryside allaince rural tory fucking bellend


 
Has he even been properly interviewed


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Has he even been properly interviewed




yeah episode one, laid out his views right away


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah episode one, laid out his views right away


 
Ah, I must have missed that bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

'Get the spear! get the spear!'

seconds later 

'bollocks'

'that would have fed all of us'

'yeah'


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

the bellendry just continues. WTF is dixon of dock nothing doing with his rousing speeches? really?

and people getting teared up over the cayman- not to mention just that, turning the killing into a big complicated procedure when any cunt with a basic knowledge of anatomy knows 'base of the skull, into the brain'

looks like by next week they have found enough food and water to mstart rounding on the enemy within and ostracising the stockport stoner- ten quid says the instigator of the pogrom is that ex copper.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2014)

Felt like a total misanthrope watching that show!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

girasol said:


> Still pissed off women weren't allowed to participate.




I now what yer saying but I find the 'boys own adventure' aspect of it hilarious. And the group dynamics of a single sex enviroment are funny. They just managed to score food, fire and water, had a chat about what women they like in a boorish manner- and next week they have identified the weakest link and will proceed to bully him into a feral state. It's like a metaphor for my school days.


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> .. and next week they have identified the weakest link and will proceed to bully him into a feral state. It's like a metaphor for my school days.


They hinted about that at the end of the episode I watched ..

Don't know if I will bother to watch more, it is kind of interesting, but not that much iyswim


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

I'm treating it more as comedy than a serious program. Bear smugly interjecting with his state-the-bleedin-obvious voice over bits just make it all the funnier


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm treating it more as comedy than a serious program. Bear smugly interjecting with his state-the-bleedin-obvious voice over bits just make it all the funnier


probably a good approach.

When is it on?

lucky for them those fishing nets showed up ...
and the cayman was most cooperative


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> probably a good approach.
> 
> When is it on?
> 
> ...




monday nights on 4. I watch it on catch up 40D though, as can you.


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> monday nights on 4. I watch it on catch up 40D though, as can you.


Yes I did watch on 4OD I think it was the second I saw.

So it sounds like next week you are expecting the full lord of the flies treatment


----------



## Supine (May 15, 2014)

If i was on that island the first thing i would do is fuck of to the other side and live by myself. 

Unfortunately when the others realised how much better i was fairing they would probably destroy me. 

(shit, have i just re-invented Lord Of The Flies?)


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

Supine said:


> If i was on that island the first thing i would do is fuck of to the other side and live by myself.


That isn't very community spirited of you..



Supine said:


> Unfortunately when the others realised how much better i was fairing they would probably destroy me.
> 
> (shit, have i just re-invented Lord Of The Flies?)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

also the rock-wanker is clearly a latent coprophiliac given that he is happy to bash one out in the same space and smell of the shit rocks


\have these people never heard of the concept of a latrine trench?


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> also the rock-wanker is clearly a latent coprophiliac given that he is happy to bash one out in the same space and smell of the shit rocks
> 
> \have these people never heard of the concept of a latrine trench?


I get the distinct impression dotty that you would have loved to have been selected for this project and now are nursing resentment to the program controllers and those who were selected in your stead!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

Supine said:


> If i was on that island the first thing i would do is fuck of to the other side and live by myself.
> 
> Unfortunately when the others realised how much better i was fairing they would probably destroy me.
> 
> (shit, have i just re-invented Lord Of The Flies?)



problem is for the very basics you do need some other humans around to do stuff like watch the fire, gather, hunt etc.

|Hunter gatherer existence must have been well shit- you spend every waking hour dedicated to making sure you have enough food water and shelter for that day. Hurrah for farming.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I get the distinct impression dotty that you would have loved to have been selected for this project and now are nursing resentment to the program controllers and those who were selected in your stead!




I'd have been laying the engels on them from day one- and if they wanted to include women I'd have started on the radical anthropology trip. Wouldn't make good tele though cos I'm a boring cunt. I'm right, always. But right doesn't = entertaining


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd have been laying the engels on them from day one- and if they wanted to include women I'd have started on the radical anthropology trip. Wouldn't make good tele though cos I'm a boring cunt. I'm right, always. But right doesn't = entertaining


Don't know why they didn't have a mixed group ...
Is there any indication why no women?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Don't know why they didn't have a mixed group ...
> Is there any indication why no women?




yeah the idea behind it is 'does your average brit male still have what it takes to survive'

neatly ignores that average man back in the day survived precisely because of a mixed gender group society utterly dependant on collective labour, decision making and so on.

still funny though


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

I suppose they will learn to be better at getting food.
In the episode I saw, they couldn't have been much worse.


----------



## Supine (May 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> That isn't very community spirited of you..



#1 survival
#2 community 

Dog eat dog world on a desert island. 

As an aside, i read Robinson Crusoe last year. Very disappointed to discover he was a slaver when he got marooned.


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

Supine said:


> #1 survival
> #2 community
> 
> Dog eat dog world on a desert island.


I would like someone to keep the fire burning for me while I was away hunting cayman.
And with a group of people chances are someone will be good something!
On your own there is no one else.



Supine said:


> As an aside, i read Robinson Crusoe last year. Very disappointed to discover he was a slaver when he got marooned.


Never read it, is it worth a look?


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

They could collect a baby cormorant and train it to fish for them.
/how long have they got


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

Swiss Family Robinson is better because it has one of the sons taming a giant bird so he can ride it like a horse


----------



## Supine (May 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Never read it, is it worth a look?



Yes, especially after watching this prog


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

They could have fashioned lobster pots and used the rotten fish they caught as bait.

/I don't know if there are lobsters about there though


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm treating it more as comedy than a serious program. Bear smugly interjecting with his state-the-bleedin-obvious voice over bits just make it all the funnier



They should have more of this. I think he should visit the island every few days just to point and laugh. While eating a burger.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> They could have fashioned lobster pots and used the rotten fish they caught as bait.
> 
> /I don't know if there are lobsters about there though




I'm pretty sure lobsters don't spend their time in tropical waters mate.


----------



## Supine (May 15, 2014)

I like the way the commentary mentions they can't find a good food source while focusing on on all the birds


----------



## Idaho (May 15, 2014)

Yeah a couple of small weighted nets thrown over the top of that flock would surely earn you a catch.


----------



## kraepelin (May 15, 2014)

Have not watched the show but going off this thread i would be just as bad

And isn't it just being men, just part of the whole modern men are shit, Not like men of the past who were tough, showed no emotion, were as modern men are wimps

Personally i would rather have the knowledge on how now to reinstall an OS, As in 34yrs i've found water to be in plentiful supply.


----------



## girasol (May 15, 2014)

Well that's the amazing thing about us humans.  We adapt to our environment


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I get the distinct impression dotty that you would have loved to have been selected for this project and now are nursing resentment to the program controllers and those who were selected in your stead!


He would have been the first of the gang to die


----------



## Thora (May 19, 2014)

Oh Ryan, he is a bit of a twat.


----------



## Thora (May 19, 2014)

That copper is even more of a twat though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> He would have been the first of the gang to die




The first of the gang with a clam in his hand, the first to eat lime, the first of the gang to thrive.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2014)

Ryan did ok tonight, twatting the cormorant, I thought he was about to whack his injured hand there!!

That copper is a prize asshole..

Didn't think much of that fresh water they collected, looked pretty brackish to me.

Wonder how much of the island they have been to so far? Anyone know?


----------



## Thora (May 19, 2014)

They all seem remarkably tolerant of the copper (is it Tony?) - I'd have told him to fuck off if he spoke to me like that.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2014)

At the end, they alluded to more strife next week.

I suppose they have to do that to make us want to watch next time.

Bit dull just to say, they catch more fish and keep the fire going ok ..


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2014)

Did anyone see Bear Grylls on Graham Norton Friday?

He isn't so great with people but it was quite fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

of course the ritered copper is the sort of prick who will wake the whole camp if he see's someones foot straying close to the fire ARCAB


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

'I'm just genuinely worried about the guy'

said Brutus


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

HAHA i fucking knew it! ACRAB is seriously discussing holding the stockport stoner in camp with himself as jailer!

It doesn't take long does it.


----------



## peterkro (May 20, 2014)

This is bullshit,it's a south Pacific island there's enough food between the high and low water mark to survive.I'm a vege but needs must I'd catch sea food, not too difficult thereabouts.
I know I can do three days without water and six weeks without food before I'll really get in trouble.
They're obviously not met the much stereotyped "Southern man" of kiwi fame.
Fuck it I'd break the habit of a lifetime and eat the copper it necessary.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

Excellent, now the stockport stoner (and I called him as one even before he apolgised to the stonefish he killed this week by saying 'its bad to kill a fellow stoner' not that it wasn't glaringly obvious anyway) but anyway, he is rehabilitated into the group with is manky wounded comorant.

Next week we see a split between the alpha males! war! Sharpened spears made from wood hardened in fire! URG!

I am liking the rangy bloke more and more, he's bald and sensible- when someone advocated the 'hard approach' to stockport stoner his response was 'what, and make him feel a twat even more?' or similar. Bloke with the hook is a nob

I know its getting fairly lean to be existing on cocunuts and bivalves but really.

Is it time for war already?

Copper is making me lol, you can see he is the authoritarian influence on the camp, keen to use a mixture of harshness and love to get the best from people. I'd be fucking fuming at the bloke. They all put up with him.


----------



## Part 2 (May 20, 2014)

I think Ryan is ace, definitely the star of the show. Being the youngest there's obviously the added attraction for the program makers in making him look the most incapable but he's got more in entertainment value for the rest of the camp than anyone else. Fuck I'd need a few laughs after spending any length of time with old dibble. 

"You can buy unicorn meat on Amazon. It's just spam with glitter in." I get the idea he's actually bought some.


----------



## girasol (May 20, 2014)

Last night was good, people showing their true colours, from the intolerant, selfish, feelings & sympathy averse, to the more humane, 'we're all in this together' set.  I wonder if next week's split will be down the same line of thought...

Ryan: likeable, somewhat useless, clown, transforms himself into a useful member of the group.  Cliched, but it works.

Also, the copper was seriously stalking Ryan.  He either fancies him or he's desperate to be someone's grandad...  Probably the latter.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

girasol said:


> Last night was good, people showing their true colours, from the intolerant, selfish, feelings & sympathy averse, to the more humane, 'we're all in this together' set.  I wonder if next week's split will be down the same line of thought...
> 
> Ryan: likeable, somewhat useless, clown, transforms himself into a useful member of the group.  Cliched, but it works.
> 
> Also, the copper was seriously stalking Ryan.  He either fancies him or he's desperate to be someone's grandad...  Probably the latter.



bless the old copper, he's just trying the weird mixture of bullying and quasi-acceptance rituals that passes for team building in copper world


----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> bless the old copper, he's just trying the weird mixture of bullying and quasi-acceptance rituals that passes for team building in copper world


Bless him, WTF? once a sanctimonious asshole always an S. asshole - perfectly qualified to have been a plod!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Bless him, WTF? once a sanctimonious asshole always an S. asshole - perfectly qualified to have been a plod!



yes but they have cunningly edited it to make him look like a captain mainwaring type figure. As well as a nobhead. If someones staying awake to watch out for fire/foot incidents then they are a nobhead, regardless.


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2014)

Enjoyed this week's a lot. Ryan's ingenuity definitely peaked with wearing his kecks on his head imo. His bit about selling his tears on amazon and the unicorn bit was ace. 

Jesus, the copper though. 'I've overruled you' ffs.  They're showing remarkable restraint in not kebabbing him over the fire.


----------



## Idaho (May 21, 2014)

It's interesting to see how some people are motivated by bringing the whole group along and some find it frustrating and intolerable. I bet the latter were the same boys in playground who suggested football games consisting of the 4 good players versus 10 of the rest.


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2014)

I'm hungry, i think I'll just sit here and moan.  Doh!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

Bear speaks on the fakery accusations:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...lls-Theres-nothing-fake-about-The-Island.html


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Bear speaks on the fakery accusations:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...lls-Theres-nothing-fake-about-The-Island.html



So they lined the water hole and refilled it. They also added two caymen to the island for food! 

So, there is at least one caymen for them to find. Unless it finds them first


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 21, 2014)

I am convinced they've given them suncream as well (apologies if that has already been established)


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2014)

Ray Mears is back on the BBC tomorrow


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Ray Mears is back on the BBC tomorrow


moar information needed


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> moar information needed


How the Wild West Was Won BBC


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

cheers. I'll watch that.

I suppose we can expect Bruce Parry to turn up in some new prog, defending his honour as britains top posho survivalist


----------



## Part 2 (May 21, 2014)

Bruce likes getting leathered though so he earns my vote...and he tried to twist his cock inside out using a stick. Mears/Grylls won't be doing that in a hurry.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

I recall that. He literally turned green and vomited from the pain of trying tio shove his shaft in his body


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> How the Wild West Was Won BBC




Mears is pimping this now on the Paul O Grady show. He looks odd in a suit rather than his bush gear


----------



## Voley (May 21, 2014)

The blokes on the island should have to take as much peyote and ayahuasca as Bruce does, too. While Bear points and laughs at them, eating a burger.

Seriously, I should work in fucking TV.


----------



## dlx1 (May 23, 2014)

If only stocked up on two days water and went for a track long then their noses they may find the beach resort other side of island running hot & cold water wine and food. 

No one  would miss the copper eat him. 

Pepole shouting at each other doesn't make good telly.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 23, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Pepole shouting at each other doesn't make good telly.


I think Endemol may disagree with you on that point.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2014)

and eastenders


----------



## Thora (May 26, 2014)

He doesn't look like he's suffering from hunger.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 26, 2014)

I don't even watch this show I just read this thread for the highlights


----------



## Supine (May 26, 2014)

The camera batteries are lasting well


----------



## Part 2 (May 26, 2014)

Rupert is a massive dickhead


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2014)

oh I thought this would be a skip week because bank holiday. BUT THERE ARE NO BANK HOLIDAYS ON THE ISLAND OF CONTRIVED SURVIVAL

40d later then


----------



## weltweit (May 26, 2014)

Supine said:


> The camera batteries are lasting well


and the head lights ... perhaps they are solar?


----------



## scooter (May 27, 2014)

I was wondering about building a shelter but if it's not going to rain I guess you don't need one. Just a waste of energy - there's shade under the trees. Maybe something so you don't have to sleep on the ground, to get away from ants and stuff


----------



## clicker (May 28, 2014)

The chances of me wading through a mangrove in the dark, with the sole intention of wrestling a cayman into a nutritious submission, rank less than unlikely.
I would be far happier whittling kitchen utensils to co-ordinate with the coconut mug tree.


----------



## dilute micro (May 28, 2014)

What gets me is that wimpy dude that broke his hand after trying to kill a pelican - then he tears up when someone else kills a cayman. 

Snails have feelings too, btw.


----------



## Voley (May 28, 2014)

I love this programme. Ruperts gone full bellend and Ryan's crying because no-one showed him a turtle.  

Celebrity Big Brother missed a trick by not abandoning people in the wild imo. <Geordie Voice> Day 08 in the Siberian wilderness: Amanda Holden is having difficulty thawing out Les Dennis for today's meal.


----------



## Dandred (May 28, 2014)

It's obviously been edited to fuck but makes good TV.


----------



## susie12 (May 28, 2014)

The one with the specs and topknot reminds me of Russell Brand.  He just seems to lie about all day making sneery comments.


----------



## Mitre10 (May 28, 2014)

Supine said:


> The camera batteries are lasting well


 


weltweit said:


> and the head lights ... perhaps they are solar?


 

They have an agreed drop off point where they leave dead batteries in a box. A TV chap then pitches up in a boat and replaces them with fresh ones.


----------



## clicker (May 28, 2014)

Rambo Rupert was salivating over that endangered turtle. He'd so loved to have brought it back and presented it to call centre bod as dinner.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2014)

WTF happened to rupert? He switched from ok to a massive dick.


also: they should have harvested all the root veg there and then.


----------



## Voley (May 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> WTF happened to rupert? He switched from ok to a massive dick.


Yeah, In the space of a programme, too. At the beginning I was agreeing with him about the others not doing owt but by the end he'd gone nuts. The bloke saying he wasn't hunting a croc was about the sanest - he seemed to have it sussed that if one lot went off for snails, oysters and whatnot while the others went hunting a Cayman then at least they'd have something guaranteed to eat rather than risking it all on one croc. 

That said, I did think it was pretty funny it turned out that Rambo Rupert had deliberately mentioned the turtle just to piss Ryan off.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2014)

a cruel dig indeed.

but what sort of nob goes hunting cayman in the dark.


----------



## Voley (May 29, 2014)

I'll miss this when it's over. I really hope they do another one. It's been totally fucking daft but ace.  I particularly like the bits where Bear gives survival tips to give it an air of legitimacy when all anyone is doing is laughing their arses off at them.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2014)

'The men need food, without food they lack the energy to find food, this becomes a downward spiral'

That describes why I don't take speed anymore bear.


The skinny hairdresser looks like he has not been shy of the powders before- he's whip thin and yet enduring on minimal rations with a grin. I suspect he has eating issues. Fuck knows whats going on with Ryan, it was bare low of rambo to dig him like that. Next week: war?


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> .. but what sort of nob goes hunting cayman in the dark.


I think the idea was that it would be easier to spot them by their eyes at night than in the day.

Anyhow silly idea, a fine way to get a chunk bitten out of your leg I would have thought.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2014)

I can understand Rupert feeling pissed off, he works hard and whenever he comes back to the camp the others are sunbathing. There has to be a balance somehow but how they achieve it I don't know.

When I saw the turtle my first thought was, wow, that will feed them for days!!  (naughty me  )


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2014)

And wrt Rupert, Welsh lad was a bit pathetic, "went to look for wood, couldn't find any" and "can't help, hurt my foot!" to some extent I can understand Rupert getting a bit militant.

Seems odd though that sargent bobby didn't feature at all in that episode must be the way of the editing.


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2014)

Maybe it is showing that we all have different levels of survival instinct. Rambo rupert's has possibly kicked in to a bigger degree than the others. Did it over ride commonsense when he suggested the night time cayman hunt?
 In a real life castaway situation tbh I'd probably want to be stranded with Rupert, he'd get things done.


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2014)

Rupert wouldn't appreciate you though. At some point he'd just see you as his next meal.


----------



## paulhackett (May 29, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Seems odd though that sargent bobby didn't feature at all in that episode must be the way of the editing.



Not really. I think he died and was eaten in episode 3.


----------



## susie12 (May 29, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Not really. I think he died and was eaten in episode 3.



He wouldn't be sweet meat.


----------



## kebabking (May 30, 2014)

susie12 said:


> He wouldn't be sweet meat.



lob him over the fire for an extra few hours above the prescribed cooking time and the meat would fall of the bones. just think of him as particularly scraggy Mutton...


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2014)

The camera men probably can't stand the copper, hence no air time for him. Which is a good thing


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2014)

Supine said:


> The camera men probably can't stand the copper, hence no air time for him. Which is a good thing


I think they have themes, week one was copper, week two was call centre guy, week three was Rupert and week 4 may be something to do with lazy Welsh bloke


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2014)

I hope there is at least one fisticuffs before it finishes. Even if its just a quickly separated scuffle, or a tense bit of squaring up/eyeballing


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not buying this shit


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2014)

Is ryan going to shine??


----------



## peterkro (Jun 2, 2014)

I've always suspected that if you leave a group of men alone for a bit they'll start sticking things up their bums if it is necessary or not.
This program seems to bear this out.

Leaders? Bunch of cunts.


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2014)

ryan is winnie the pooh!


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2014)

Not manuka though


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2014)

Yay and now we've got a post mortem and a second series  its going to get all Big Brother isnt it


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm gonna apply


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2014)

The meal they served Bear looked pretty good.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 2, 2014)

no mention of it being men only on the application page


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2014)

I know someone who will be applying


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2014)

Will the next one have to follow the same format or will it have to be different?


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2014)

If they go to the same island,production crew will have to destroy everything they made? Or by the fourth series it'd look like a Habitat shop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd rather eat a big pile of shit than be on this

Besides, I'm still waiting to see if my application to be on ITV's 'The Chase' is succesful


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd rather eat a big pile of shit than be on this



You could potentially do both.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 3, 2014)

That lad was a bit miffed about not getting enough airtime so he resorted to the old 'I'm constipated, film a tube going up my bum and I'll pull some funny faces for the camera' trick. Odd business, really.

Top work from plod to insist that he count the men back on to the boat at the end as they were guaranteed to accidentally leave two or three behind. Ploddery at its finest.

All in all, an enjoyable show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

if I went on the show I would totally end up being the Ryan of the team


----------



## clicker (Jun 3, 2014)

I loved his multi purpose pants - bee keeper's take note.


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah so Ryan became the hero at the end after all.  And Rupert came out of it looking stupidest. 

Thoroughly enjoyed all of that, daft as it all was. Be interested to see what the next one's like with some women on it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

having women on should change the group dynamics a bit. Amazing how quickly an all male enviroment metastasizes into neolithic social relations


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

aww the little award ceremony


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2014)

Didn't channel 4 do something like this before, on sunday mornings, but it was a competition and a lot more sexy?

Shipwrecked?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd quite like to do it, but a. Fuck Snakes, B. Fuck Spiders, C. Fuck Poisonous shit.

If they put me in woodland or something I think I'd love it..... but a month of sandy balls and miniscule things that will kill me..... nah.


----------



## girasol (Jun 5, 2014)

I would actually really like to go on something like this.  Plus it would be a good way of losing weight 

edit: and I would if it wasn't televised.  There's no way I'm having a bunch of internet fuckwits judging me


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Didn't channel 4 do something like this before, on sunday mornings, but it was a competition and a lot more sexy?
> 
> Shipwrecked?




yeah it was full of twats iirc- tiger island vs shark island


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah it was full of twats iirc- tiger island vs shark island



Sexy twats in bikinis though.

Of course I merely watch it for the in depth analysis of survival skills and group dynamic in a survival situation.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 5, 2014)

girasol said:


> There's no way I'm having a bunch of internet fuckwits judging me


ITS TOO LATE FOR THAT


----------

